# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Traumatische ervaringen - Artikels

## Agnes574

*TRAUMATISCHE ERVARINGEN*

Het is moeilijk precies aan te geven wat onder traumatische ervaringen moet worden verstaan. Niet alle onprettige gebeurtenissen hoeven een traumatische ervaring te zijn. 


*Algemeen*
Algemeen is te zeggen dat traumatische ervaringen: eenmalige of zich herhalende gebeurtenissen zijn die zo ernstig zijn, dat ze erg lang een grote indruk achterlaten. De gebeurtenis kan wel achter de rug zijn, maar komt in je denken en voelen steeds terug. Ook alleen het zien als iemand anders iets ernstigs meemaakt, kan voor jezelf werken als een traumatische ervaring. 


*Twee soorten trauma's*
In grote lijnen zijn er twee soorten trauma's te onderscheiden. 
*Aan de ene kant zijn er de eenmalige traumatische ervaringen. Te denken is aan het meemaken van een ongeval, het overlijden van een gezinslid of eenmalig seksueel misbruik.
*Aan de andere kant staan de zich steeds herhalende ervaringen. Denk dan aan steeds terugkerend geweld in huis, herhaald seksueel misbruik, extreme verwaarlozing in je gezin. In deze gevallen is het je ervaring dat je niet kunt ontsnappen of invloed kunt uitoefenen op wat er gebeurt. Dit hoeft niet altijd waar te zijn. 


*Wat zijn de gevolgen van traumatische ervaringen?*
De gebeurtenis heeft psychisch een diepe wond (=trauma) geslagen. Je bent je gevoel van veiligheid en vertrouwen kwijtgeraakt. De ballast van de ervaringen is zo groot, dat het functioneren in verschillende rollen in het dagelijkse leven moeilijk wordt. 
Het kan minder goed gaan op school, je hebt er geen zin meer in, kunt je niet meer concentreren en hierdoor haal je slechte cijfers. Misschien heb je geen zin meer in je hobby's of sport. 
Je kunt dan probleemgedrag of zelfs delictgedrag gaan vertonen, wat te zien is als een bepaalde manier van afreageren. Ook kun je een psychische stoornis ontwikkelen, niet alleen een post traumatische stressstoornis, maar ook depressie, angsten, middelenmisbruik, problemen met eten. 


*Wat kun je er zelf aan doen?*
Het meemaken van een trauma is ingrijpend, maar het ermee blijven rondlopen maakt het allemaal nog erger. 
Een goede eerste stap is dus: je mond open doen. Praat er over met een of enkele mensen die je vertrouwt. Denk aan je ouders, een leerkracht op school, de trainer van je sportclub, een broer of een zus. Je huisarts is ook een goed startpunt. Je kunt altijd iemand meenemen naar het spreekuur. 


*Wat kunnen ouders doen?*
Als een jongere een traumatische gebeurtenis heeft meegemaakt, kunnen ouders als eerste proberen contact met de jongere te houden. 
Laat de jongere praten, geef steun en luister meer dan allerlei adviezen geven. Samen met de jongere kan gekeken worden of er hulp noodzakelijk is. Ook hier is de huisarts een goede raadgever. Als er behoefte is meer te weten te komen over de gevolgen van traumatische ervaringen, is het internet een mogelijkheid, naast boeken of folders over dit onderwerp. 


*Behandeling is niet altijd nodig*
Behandeling van traumatische ervaringen is niet altijd nodig. Zeker als je in je omgeving een aantal vertrouwenscontacten hebt, waarin je open kunt spreken, krijgt de ingrijpende gebeurtenis zijn plaats in je leven. Het wordt langzaam een herinnering waar je nauwelijks meer last van hebt. Bedenk wel dat dit een tijdje kan duren. Soms blijven de herinneringen aan de traumatische ervaringen je op een of andere manier achtervolgen. Als je denkt dat het niet vanzelf over gaat en er hulp nodig is, is je huisarts het beste adres om met zoeken te beginnen. Je huisarts kent de mogelijkheden in de buurt en weet welke hulpverleners in het behandelen van traumatische ervaringen thuis zijn. 

(bron: accare.eu)

----------


## Agnes574

*HOE HERKEN IK EEN TRAUMA?* 

Ingrijpende gebeurtenissen en traumatische ervaringen leiden soms tot klachten die het functioneren ernstig belemmeren. 

Het kan daarbij gaan om opzichzelfstaande gebeurtenissen zoals een auto-ongeluk, overval, natuurramp of verkrachting. 
In andere gevallen gaat het om opeenvolgende traumatische ervaringen, zoals seksueel misbruik, fysiek geweld, geestelijke mishandeling of traumatische oorlogservaringen. 

Klachten die bij traumatische ervaringen kunnen optreden:
***nachtmerries en angstige dromen over het trauma 
***herbelevingen (telkens opnieuw beleven)
***overdreven waakzaamheid
***gevoelens van vervreemding
***emotionele vervlakking
***vermijding van situaties die herinneren aan het trauma.

Daarnaast kunnen de volgende klachten en symptomen voorkomen:
***slaapstoornissen 
***angsten, schuldgevoelens, machteloosheid 
***moeite met concentreren
***overdreven schrikreacties of paniekaanvallen 
***agressie-uitbarstingen of uiterst geremde boosheid 
***stemmingswisselingen, waaronder depressie 
***lichamelijke klachten 
***zeer laag zelfbeeld 
***angst dat eventuele kinderen misbruikt worden 
***overbezorgdheid ten aanzien van de kinderen 
***zelfbeschadiging (automutilatie)
***verdoven door middel van drank of drugs.

Als deze klachten zich langer dan een maand voordoen, kan er sprake zijn van een Posttraumatische Stressstoornis (zie artikel PTSS, http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=4249).

(bron: psyq.nl)

----------

